# Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht



## maxxxeee (15. März 2014)

*Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Community 

Folgendes Anliegen : Nach dem ich in letzter Zeit sehr Geräuschempfindlich geworden bin (z.b. wegen Custom Lüfter für meine Graka) habe ich die Lauten Gehäuse Lüfter in meinen Desktop PC rausgeschmissen. Leider ist es jetzt in dem PC doch ein stück wärmer, aber leiser. Nun suche ich nach guten und vor allem leisen Gehäuselüftern.
Die maße und Anzahl wären 3 mal 140mm und 1 mal 120mm. Die 140er werden unten und oben befestigt und der 120mm hinten (Nur normale Lüfter ohne LED Leuchten oder sontiges).

Ich habe selber schonmal gesucht und bin dabei auf diesen gestoßen : ( https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-PWM-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1025481? ).

Was haltet ihr von dem Lüfter ? Hab leider schon gelesen das er doch lauter sein soll als es auf der Seite steht. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Enermax Lüftern ?

Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr und könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## rackcity (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die dbA angaben stimmen meist sowieso nicht. hab die beiden lüfter lange getestet und sie waren sehr leise! habe sie aber auch mit einer lüftersteuerung noch runtergeregelt 
dann ist alles unhörbar leise


----------



## maxxxeee (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



rackcity schrieb:


> be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinen letzte be quite Lüfter wurde mit der einfachen Montage geworben. Ich fand sie sehr unpraktisch ... 
Seitdem meide ich bequite ... 
Gibts da noch andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## rackcity (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hatte ich auch im betrieb (gehäuse lüfter und für meine h80i)


von enermax halte ich nichts, hab ich zu schlechte erfahrung^^ da kann dir wer anderst vllt helfen.


ansonsten würde ich die be quiet nehmen. damals war das montieren nicht so einfach, sollte aber mittlerweile mehr als gut klappen


----------



## CranKxPaiN (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Hey,
ich würde auch zu den Be quiet! Silent wings raten. Ich selber habe sie verbaut und es ging (zumindest für mich) relativ einfach sie einzubauen.

MfG CranK


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Also ich habe diese hier drin die sind nahezu unhörbar : Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und 120 er : Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

Man hört auch keine Schleifgeräusche oder sonstiges


----------



## maxxxeee (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



rackcity schrieb:


> Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Naja find die be quite nicht so toll bin zu blöd für diese "einfachen" Montage Methoden 
Mir reichen da ganz normale Schrauben ...

Gibt es neben den Noctua Lüftern auch noch welche die ein wenig billiger sind ? Aber wenns keinen billigeren Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Förderleistung gibt, dann nehm ich die schon.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Ich würd den hier nehmen https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1025484? habe von den kleineren 120er 8stk im Gehäuse und Ruhe. was sehr praktisch ist, die Lüfterblätter des T.B.Silence lassen sich ganz einfach abnehmen zum reinigen.


----------



## maxxxeee (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Ich würd den hier nehmen https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1025484? habe von den kleineren 120er 8stk im Gehäuse und Ruhe. was sehr praktisch ist, die Lüfterblätter des T.B.Silence lassen sich ganz einfach abnehmen zum reinigen.


 
Haben die auch eine gute Förderleistung oder wie das heißt ?


----------



## XyZaaH (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Die BeQuiet, nicht be Quite, sind sehr leise. Die Enermax jab ich aber auch und kann sie empfehlen. Die von BeQuiet sind aber hochwertiger.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/252360? die 120er  71m3 und 900 umdrehungen
https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1025484? die 140er 81m3 und 750 umdrehungen
Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1200rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 92.3m³/h
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 700rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 49m³/h 
hoffe das beantwortet deine frage^^


----------



## maxxxeee (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/252360? die 120er  71m3 und 900 umdrehungen
> https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1025484? die 140er 81m3 und 750 umdrehungen
> Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1200rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 92.3m³/h
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 700rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 49m³/h
> hoffe das beantwortet deine frage^^


 
Ausser das ich langsam von der Auswahl her überfordert bin schon 

Wie viel Luftdurchsatz sollte den solch ein Gehäuselüfter haben ?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

hatte jetzt extra welche genommen die die anderen hier aufgeführt haben,ausser die BeQuiet weil du die ja nicht wolltest.
ich denke wenn ich sage: soviel wie möglich, bei so leise wie möglich. haut mich hier keiner^^

edit: wenn du dann noch die preise dazu nimmst wirds interessant^^


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Bei meinen letzte be quite Lüfter wurde mit der einfachen Montage geworben. Ich fand sie sehr unpraktisch ...
> Seitdem meide ich bequite ...
> Gibts da noch andere Vorschläge ?



Seh ich genauso wie du, die Montage ist zum kotzen...

Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse diese hier verbaut: 
2x Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jeweils mit dem Ultra Low noise Adapter betrieben und die sind super leise

Zum Thema Luftdurchsatz, Noctua Lüfter bieten einen relativ guten Luftdurchsatz. Ob mans brauch oder nicht hängt davon ab, was du verbaut hast und wo dein PC im Sommer steht. Die Be Quiet würde ich aus diesem Grund auch nicht nehmen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Dafür kaufe ich schon immer drehzahlschwache 12V-Billiglüfter, die dann mit 5V betrieben werden. Dabei ist nur wichtig, dass sie auch bei 5V anlaufen, deswegen keine 3000 Umi-Lüfter nehmen. Sieht man auch an den Ampere-Angaben, wenn man etwas Ahnung von Elektrotechnik hat. 2008 habe ich zum Testen 4 Noiseblocker Ultra Quiet XL2 BSF-XL2 Rev3 für einen Radi genommen, aber lasse sie auch nur bei Bedarf mit 5V laufen, da mir zu laut.  Langlebig und leise sind sie, wenn es denn eine Marke sein soll, aber schon ein altes Produkt. Wie es da aktuell ausschaut müsste ich selber erst updaten.


----------



## DKdent (16. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Mein Geheimtipp: Nanoxia Lüfter: 
- als 140er den Deep Silence 140 - 1800, der kommt mit nem 7V Kabel. Wenn Du mal richtig Luft brauchst, z.B. im Sommer, dann lässt du das Kabel einfach weg.
- als 120er den Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1300, Nano Bearing und eine Anlaufspannung von 3,5V, absolut laufruhig, sehr langlebig und robust sowie im Betrieb nicht hörbar.

Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, dass die Nanoxia Lüfter eine verschwindend geringe Rücklaufquote haben 
Hab mittlerweile selber 4 Rechner mit diesen Dingern bestückt und bin super zufrieden, zumal sie auch noch tw. deutlich günstiger sind im Vergleich zu Noiseblocker und Co.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

also ich kann die noiseblocker eLoop reihe empfehlen, habe davon 7 im gehäuse verbaut und man hört sie fast nich... ich bin definitiv ein nb fan nun xD
weil hab einige midelle getestet, aber iwas hat mich immer gestört... bei nb's eLoop's war alles oerfekt f7r mich, kommt drauf an ob du iwelche speziellen anfordrungen hast...


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Kurze Zwischenfrage, weil ich auch nach leisen Gehäuselüftern suche: Welche - möglichst leise, möglichst guter Durchsatz - könnt ihr empfehlen, die eine LED haben? 
Preis ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Killaclown (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Falls es noch interessiert ich habe vor ein paar Wochen 6x Enermax T.B. Silence gekauft und 2 davon waren nach 1 Woche schon defekt 
diese wurden oben rausblasend eingebaut vermutlich nicht die beste Lage für diesen Lüfter 

habe mir jetzt 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 gekauft (als ersatz für die 2 T.B. Silence) die sind ultra leise und die Montage war total einfach


----------



## shadie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Wenn du richtig Leise Lüfter haben willst hol dir Noiseblocker E-Loops.
Da gibt's auch nette Sets bei Caseking bei denen meistens einer kostenlos ist.

Jetzt zwei weitere Eloop-Kits: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen [Anzeige]

Ein 140er fehlt aber meines Wissens nach noch im Portfolio..


----------



## GarrettThief (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, weil ich auch nach leisen Gehäuselüftern suche: Welche - möglichst leise, möglichst guter Durchsatz - könnt ihr empfehlen, die eine LED haben?
> Preis ist ziemlich egal.



Schau doch einmal hier nach: 
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm, Lautstärke: bis 15dB(A), Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst bei Bedarf auch noch die Suche auf Lüfter bis 20 Dezibel ausweiten, PWM ist auch hilfreich.


----------



## maxxxeee (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Killaclown schrieb:


> Falls es noch interessiert ich habe vor ein paar Wochen 6x Enermax T.B. Silence gekauft und 2 davon waren nach 1 Woche schon defekt
> diese wurden oben rausblasend eingebaut vermutlich nicht die beste Lage für diesen Lüfter
> 
> habe mir jetzt 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 gekauft (als ersatz für die 2 T.B. Silence) die sind ultra leise und die Montage war total einfach


 
Gut zu wissen dann fallen die Enermax schonmal raus :/




shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig Leise Lüfter haben willst hol dir Noiseblocker E-Loops.
> Da gibt's auch nette Sets bei Caseking bei denen meistens einer kostenlos ist.
> 
> Jetzt zwei weitere Eloop-Kits: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen [Anzeige]
> ...


 
Sieht zwar gut aus das Set, aber passt leider nicht so gut, da ich einen 120er und 3 140er brauche =/



DKdent schrieb:


> Mein Geheimtipp: Nanoxia Lüfter:
> - als 140er den Deep Silence 140 - 1800, der kommt mit nem 7V Kabel. Wenn Du mal richtig Luft brauchst, z.B. im Sommer, dann lässt du das Kabel einfach weg.
> - als 120er den Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1300, Nano Bearing und eine Anlaufspannung von 3,5V, absolut laufruhig, sehr langlebig und robust sowie im Betrieb nicht hörbar.
> 
> ...


 
Sehen gut aus werde ich mir auch mal anschauen 


Also dann sind im Moment noch in meiner Auswahl von den Herstellern her : Noctuca, Noiseblocker und Nanoxia


----------



## shadie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Sind alle 3 nicht verkehrt.
Noctua wird am teuersten sein und die Optik spricht nicht jeden an.

MUSST du wirklich 140er einsetzen?
Normalerweise kann man da wo ein 140er passt auch einen 120er montieren.
Ich kann die NB E-loops wirklich jedem empfehlen, selbst meine Noctua NF12 sind nicht leiser als die Dinger (4 PWM Modell natürlich vergleichen nicht das 800RPM 3pin Teil


----------



## maxxxeee (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



shadie schrieb:


> Sind alle 3 nicht verkehrt.
> Noctua wird am teuersten sein und die Optik spricht nicht jeden an.
> 
> MUSST du wirklich 140er einsetzen?
> ...



Ja würde schon gerne 140er einsetzen ...



DKdent schrieb:


> Mein Geheimtipp: Nanoxia Lüfter:
> - als 140er den Deep Silence 140 - 1800, der kommt mit nem 7V Kabel. Wenn Du mal richtig Luft brauchst, z.B. im Sommer, dann lässt du das Kabel einfach weg.
> - als 120er den Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1300, Nano Bearing und eine Anlaufspannung von 3,5V, absolut laufruhig, sehr langlebig und robust sowie im Betrieb nicht hörbar.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde jetzt zu den Nanoxia tendieren, wegen den gennanten Eigenschaften. Kann (noch) jemand die Laufruhe und geringe Lautstärke bestätigen (bei 120 und 140er) ? Ich muss mir die Lüfter dann bei 2 verschiedenen Anbietern bestellen, denn der 120 ist bei hardwareversand.de aktuell nicht lieferbar. Deswegen hätte ich gerne eine Bestätigung in Form einer persönlichen Erfahrung, damit ich die Dinger nicht sofort entäuscht wieder zurückschicken muss.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Also ich kann dir nur für die Noctua Lüfter bestätigen, dass die sehr leise sind


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Lautlos und machen bei Bedarf auch Druck:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maxxxeee (19. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur für die Noctua Lüfter bestätigen, dass die sehr leise sind


 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Lautlos und machen bei Bedarf auch Druck:
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hilft mir nicht viel da ich ja eigentlich die Nanoxia gemeint habe ...


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Wenn du dich schon für die Nanoxia entschieden hast, dann kauf sie dir doch einfach 

Lüftermäßig kommt mir selbst nur noch Noctua ins Gehäuse


----------



## Der-Feri (20. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Mich würde mal interessieren was an der Silent Wings 2 Montage schwierig sein soll? Ich habe meine mit den Steckpins verbaut und sie hallten gut und du musst nicht mal einen Schraubenzieher in die Hand nehmen.  Zudem bemerkt man nur, dass sie laufen, wenn man hinschaut und feststellt, dass sie sich drehen.


----------



## maxxxeee (20. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was an der Silent Wings 2 Montage schwierig sein soll? Ich habe meine mit den Steckpins verbaut und sie hallten gut und du musst nicht mal einen Schraubenzieher in die Hand nehmen.  Zudem bemerkt man nur, dass sie laufen, wenn man hinschaut und feststellt, dass sie sich drehen.


 
Naja die Montage ist einfach aber folgende Vorgeschichte : Ich hab mir für das Gehäuse einen 80 mm be quite Shadow Wings bestellt. Dieser wirbt mit "einfacher Handhabung durch schraubenlosen Einbau". Ich wollte vor dem Einbau einfach mal testen wie das Funktioniert. Das Problem war dabei das die Steckpins - oder wie sie heißen - einen widerhacken besitzen wodurch man sie nicht so einfach wieder raus bekommt. Das ging dann nur durch deutlich mehr Werkzeug als nur einen Schraubenzieher ...


----------



## Icedaft (20. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Aber nur wenn man die Fingernägel zu kurz geschnitten hat...


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Naja die Montage ist einfach aber folgende Vorgeschichte : Ich hab mir für das Gehäuse einen 80 mm be quite Shadow Wings bestellt. Dieser wirbt mit "einfacher Handhabung durch schraubenlosen Einbau". Ich wollte vor dem Einbau einfach mal testen wie das Funktioniert. Das Problem war dabei das die Steckpins - oder wie sie heißen - einen widerhacken besitzen wodurch man sie nicht so einfach wieder raus bekommt. Das ging dann nur durch deutlich mehr Werkzeug als nur einen Schraubenzieher ...


 
Das ist dann natürlich verständlich... Wobei es bei den 2ern mir nicht so extrem vorkommt. Ich hatte die Lüfter schnell dran und auch wieder und wieder dran


----------



## micsterni14 (21. März 2014)

Ich krieg die nie ab, ohne alle Pins zu zerstören 

Aber andere Lüfter kommen mir trotzdem nicht ins Gehäuse...!


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Das kann natürlich auch von der Lochgröße im Gehäuse abhängen...


----------



## maxxxeee (23. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

So habe jetzt die Nanoxia bestellt. Ich werde berichten wenn sie da sind


----------



## JJ Walker (24. März 2014)

Zwischenfrage. Was ist pwm??? Warum sind die lüfter teurer?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

PWM Steht für Pulsweitenmodulation. Die Lüfter haben einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Der Unterschied zu den gängigen 3 Pin Lüftern ist, das die Lüfter permanent mit 12V betrieben werden. Ein normaler 3Pin Lüfter steuert die Drehzahl über die Veränderung der Spannung und läuft dann z.B. auf 5V bei 800 rpm. 
Der PWM Lüfter regelt die Drehzahl indem er sozusagen immer wieder ein und ausschaltet. Das ganze passiert dann mit so ca. 50.000kHz das wären dann 50 Millionen Wechselzyklen pro Sekunde. PWM soll außerdem dazu neigen bei niedrigen Drehzahlen das Klackern anzufangen. Bei den Enermax Lüftern ist mir das jedoch auch bei 25% Drehzahl bisher nicht untergekommen. Im Endeffekt sehe ich jedoch auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil an den PWM Lüftern, es ist halt eine andere Art der Steuerung.

Ich persönlich habe die o.g. Enermax TBs in 12cm in meinem Rechner verbaut und empfinde sie als sehr angenehm. Die laufen geregelt nur auf 50% und sind dabei unhörbar der Luftdurchsatz ist mehr als ausreichend. Bei 100% wird das Rauschen der Luft die durch die Lüfter gepresst wird dann aber doch hörbar. Ich empfehle des weitern bei voller Drehzahl den Tower am Boden festzuschrauben sonst hebt der noch ab  Zumindest meint man das


----------



## maxxxeee (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

So nachdem Einbauen und testen muss ich leider sagen, dass die 140er Nanoxia Lüfter dich ich oben angebracht habe sehr stark rattern. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas empfindlich, aber das Stört mich leider 

Welche Lüfter sind denn leise UND Laufruhig ? Nur die Noctua und die BeQuite ?


----------



## Fafafin (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Ich habe im Heck einen Noiseblocker e-Loop B12-1. Anfangs habe ich den über's Board geregelt. Jetzt läuft er immer auf 100% (781 rpm laut HW-Monitor), weil er einfach unhörbar ist. Daher würde ich jedem Silent-Freak den B12-1 für's Heck ans Herz legen.
Hinter der Fronttür meines R4 habe ich einen Noiseblocker PK-1 (geregelt bei 400...738 rpm laut HW-Monitor) und bin damit ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. 

Wenn du etwas mehr Luftdurchsatz willst, empfehle ich dir für hinten den Noiseblocker e-Loop B12-2 und für vorn den Noiseblocker PK-2. Auf 7V sind die dann identisch mit dem, was ich habe und mit ordentlich Reserve bezüglich Luftdurchsatz.

P.S. Ich bin kein Noiseblocker-Fanboy. Für den CPU-Kühler würde ich z.B. den Noctua NF-A15 PWM empfehlen, den hat mein Sohn auf seinem Macho und der ist erste Sahne!

http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/...eblocker-140-mm-luefter.html?showall=&start=1


----------



## maxxxeee (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Mal so ne Frage in die Runde : 

Wo habt ihr euren Rechner stehen ?

Meiner steht wegen dem Sichtfenster und den darin verbauten Leuchten rechts neben mir aufm Tisch. Kann es deswegen sein, dass ich die Lüfter so arg höre ?


----------



## Fafafin (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Unter dem Schreibtisch steht meiner. Wiegt ja auch 13 kg, der gute!


----------



## maxxxeee (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Unter dem Schreibtisch steht meiner. Wiegt ja auch 13 kg, der gute!


 
Dann ist das verständlich


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Wenn Dir einer direkt ins Ohr schreit, ist das lauter als wenn er vor Dir steht?


----------



## maxxxeee (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Dir einer direkt ins Ohr schreit, ist das lauter als wenn er vor Dir steht?


 
Ja ich glaube derjenige würde jeden Lüfter übertönen... naja auser den Föhn  ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v97nv2IHB0Y )


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*

Oder der Scythe Grand Flex den ich mir dummerweise eingebaut hab -.-
Wenn genug Leute wollen lade ich ein Video hoch, wo man den Scythe Grand Flex auf voller Drehzahl hört^^


----------



## maxxxeee (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Oder der Scythe Grand Flex den ich mir dummerweise eingebaut hab -.-
> Wenn genug Leute wollen lade ich ein Video hoch, wo man den Scythe Grand Flex auf voller Drehzahl hört^^


 
Da wär ich gespannt ob ich das aushalten würde


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Da wär ich gespannt ob ich das aushalten würde


 
Scythe Grand Flex 2400RPM - SM1225GF12SH P - YouTube 
Bei diesem Video siehst du die Lautstärke auf maximaler Drehzahl. Meiner läuft sogar auf 15V noch stabil


----------



## maxxxeee (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Scythe Grand Flex 2400RPM - SM1225GF12SH P - YouTube
> Bei diesem Video siehst du die Lautstärke auf maximaler Drehzahl. Meiner läuft sogar auf 15V noch stabil


 
Alter Schwede ist das Ding laut 0.o
Bei 15 V müsste ja der PC abheben wenn man da 2 unten und 2 oben drin hat 

EDIT: Nachdem die Nanoxia Lüfter jetzt zurück gegangen sind, bräuchte ich jetzt andere.
Ich habe schon einen Noctua 120 mm Lüfter und bin mit dem ziemlich zufrieden. Jetzt überlege ich die 140er zu nehmen. Wer hat den mit den 140ern schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------

